# Christmas/Festive Season For Sikhs



## singh_man (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi there- 

Living in the western world we are inundated with the holiday season and  festivities at this time of year. Christmas has become more of a social and  commercial festivity as opposed to the traditional Christian religious event it started out as. So with that I'm curious to  see how many Sikhs out there actually buy a Christmas tree, exchange presents or  buy presents for their kids, and play along with the Santa Claus  myth?

I personally think  it is OK to do so as it part of this western culture we are bringing up our kids  in. Keeping true to our religion and customs does not contradict  this as long as we continue to teach and learn the words of the Guru's.


Any  thoughts?





----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## singh_man (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone buying any christmas gifts for their family?


----------



## dalbir (Nov 30, 2006)

hey na not in my family 
really dont see anything in these holidays 
we do just put up light outside of the house that is it
to not stand out of the rest of the house u know


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 30, 2006)

singh man ji

i think blending in and accepting the local cultures is correct... go ahead..buy your kids some christmas presents... anytime is good time


----------



## truthseeker (Dec 1, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh


Christmas is a great time of year, everyone is full of joy and happiness. 
In my family we exchange presents and get together with friends and family, we also used to put up a tree but my brother and i have grown older and dont do it anymore. There is nothing wrong with celebtrating this holiday, as Christmas has become more of a commercial holiday than a religious one. 

Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Dec 5, 2006)

WJKK WJKF

Each year I put up decorations and a Xmas tree and buy presents for my niece and nephews.  I don't do it for the religious aspect but purely on the basis that everyone is on holiday from work (unless you've got a corner-shop!) :}{}{}: and it is a chance for the whole family to get together.


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 5, 2006)

Dasam Pita Sri Guru Gobind Singh ji's Gurpurb is only few days after this holiday (January 5th). We, in LA, have had the tradition of celebrating Gurpurb on 25th for last 20 years where about 10000 sikhs come together to celebrate Darbar-E-Khalsa. Yes, we do buy gifts for our children for the Gurpurb. They do exchange gifts in School with their christian friends, we do that at our work. We donate to needy,under the banner of christmas, during this time of the year under . But Christmas tree does not have any place in Sikh homes. 
I would encourage each Sikh parent to take this time of the year (Winter Vacation) to read about Sikh Gurus and set up dinners with family & freinds to celebrate Gurpurb. Let the children feel the festivity related to their own faith than to x-mas. In public schools as well as in all companies, x-mas decorations very well include Jesus & scenes of Jesus's birth. It may be commercialized holiday, but it very much aims on spreading/polularizing christianity.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 5, 2006)

After Thanksgiving we put lights outside that my kids call 'Khalsa Lights' and take them off after Guru Gobind Singh's birthday.

From the very beginning we never enticed our kids wiith presents in return for good grades or better behavior. The reason I gave them which they understood( Jaskeerat, girl is 16 and Trimaan is 11) was that in Sikhi way of life, responsibilites are not accomplishments. It is their duty to excel as sikhs in all aspects of life.

Yes we do give them presents when they feel they want it, like MP3's, Xbox 360, etc..etc...etc...etc..

Hence no Christmas gifts, no birthday gifts, etc.. etc..

Tejwant


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 5, 2006)

> responsibilites are not accomplishments. It is their duty to excel as sikhs in all aspects of life.


 
Liked that very much......great idea for the older children; younger ones still motivated with rewards. Ours will soon be at that stage; though we haven't spoiled them too much to begin with. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 6, 2006)

Gurfateh

Lord Jesus are also talked about with respect in Sau Sakhi.And Prophets of other faiths too.Das is not spreading the idealogy of Baba Virsa Singh Ji,who actualy carry our celebratioon of Christmas in thier Ashram(monestry) but yet if we celebrtae teh same in this way,we will opne the Pandora box for celebartion fo Ram Navami or Ed E Milad Ul Nabi.

So even then it is OK to have Path and Kirtan on the days revered by other faiths.In Hindu Majority Area we can celebrate Ram Navami and in other dominatefd Area other fests can be celebrated.That day can be used to preach Gurmat to people from other faiths who may visit Gurudwara on free day and it will be good say for Sikhs people to come to Gurudwara then to say going to Christmas Party where they may drink or commit Adultary.

Church also does not like eggs on easter or say vulger Party laden with matterialism and Birth of Lord Jesus being celebarted with earthly or Mammon like things go adverse to Gospel in which Lord Said that you ahve to chose one,god or mammon.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## singh_man (Dec 6, 2006)

In the west, Christmas is becoming more of a social/cultural event as opposed to a religious event. Why not partake in the culture of the society you live in? We made a choice to live in this country and other societies and we must assimilate without giving up our individual rights - be it religious or spiritual.


----------



## Lionchild (Dec 6, 2006)

I buy presents for my family and also go to services in other churches. I feel that as a sikh, i should not isolate myself from society.

If you want to celebrate other festivals, then so be it.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 7, 2006)

Gurfateh

Dear Darcy,

in X mas Tree gifts are there which are distributed to poor.So on this occaision we need to help needy as much as we can.


----------



## manreet (Dec 9, 2006)

we dont celebrate christmas


----------



## Lionchild (Dec 15, 2006)

manreet said:


> we dont celebrate christmas




then don't :crazy:


----------

